# Which should I buy?



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

In my other post I mentioned that I was using Internet On The Go, but that the unit is not working any longer and I cannot get any assistance from IOTG. I recently paid them $20 for an additional amount of space, which I apparently have lost.
I am wondering now if someone would be able to tell me where I would be able to purchase another mobile hotspot that would not cost too much and would have "Pay ONLY what you use" and "No Contracts, No Hassles" etc.
I just want to use it with my tablet. I see a lot of "hotspots" on the web but don't know if they are expensive, or buying more space is expensive, or can only be used with Verizon, Sprint, etc. I want one that you don't have to keep refilling every month as long as you still have a balance, and never expires as long as you have a balance.
As it is now I have a unit that does not work and I have lost my $20 and IOTG will not help me.
Can anyone help please?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You don't know if you lost the $20 until you can log into your account and see your balance and get a working device (if that's the issue).

But if you don't want to continue to troubleshoot it, then you should provide details on where you live since this kind of service is specific to geographical location.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't log into my account because that site has been "down" for a long time and they don't know when it will be fixed. That is why I think I have "lost" the $20 even though when I phoned them they say they see my purchase of addtl 1GB of memory. If I can't use it, it is lost to me I would say. That is why I think I will have to discontinue service with IOTG and buy another mobile hotspot and that is why I was asking if anyone could recommend one that would be similar to IOTG where there was no contract and you would only have to purchase more minutes when you were running low; not every month in order to keep service active.
And that is also why I asked if I could use one of those Verizon, Sprint, etc. ones? Unless they require you to buy minutes every month in order to stay active. I'm in an area that is available to almost every carrier.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

There are many services. 

You have to tell us where you live so we can recommend a service.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

IOTG was a no contract service and you only had to add money when you were running out of minutes. I didn't want to have to keep adding money every month, etc.
NYC


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You live in New York, NY, USA?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Forget it. I am getting too confused answering all these questions. Too many things on my mind at the moment.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

alicez said:


> Forget it. I am getting too confused answering all these questions. Too many things on my mind at the moment.


I'm sorry you're having problems. Post back when you want to work on this.


----------

